# Thyrogen injection - can someone give me



## hpycoder (Dec 23, 2009)

hi coding world:
can someone give me the CPT code for a THYROGEN INJECTION??? my daughter is one year post thyroid cancer & needs this injection soon & we are
responsible for getting it pre-auth'd, but no one seems to know the CPT code. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## ciphermed (Dec 23, 2009)

Thyrogen *J3240*
The injection associated is usually *96372* Therapeutical, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection; Subcutaneous or intramuscular

Hope this helps,


----------

